
Ask HN: Any tips on finding relevant Shopify/Magento store owners? - dmagriso
I&#x27;m looking to validate an idea for a service targeting online fashion stores. Would like to get some feedback from Shopify&#x2F;Magento owners.
Any tips on finding the biggest stores on a platform?
======
moepstar
Looks like this could do it: [http://magento.com/customers/customer-
showcase](http://magento.com/customers/customer-showcase)

Surely, other platforms have similar sites.

